# Climatologist says Texas drought could last until 2020



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/09/30/climatologist-says-texas-drought-could-last-until-2020/


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

That sucks man, but I doubt that will last another 9 years of no rain


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there wont be "no rain". just not enough to qualify as normal amount of rainfall.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We're gonna become desert and we will have to buy big horns because our backs and laws will be useless... 

Guess I'll start watching more of nmkawie's videos, cuz that's how were gonna be riding soon!! LOL


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> We're gonna become desert and we will have to buy big horns because our backs and laws will be useless...
> 
> Guess I'll start watching more of nmkawie's videos, cuz that's how were gonna be riding soon!! LOL


Well we have never been so far behind on rain...too...lol Hope you get some soon...us too.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Move to Florida, we are swamped....or atleast send your outlaw 2's....you ain't using them!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

that sucks ...may have to go to cajun country to use mine...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> We're gonna become desert and we will have to buy big horns because our backs and laws will be useless...
> 
> Guess I'll start watching more of nmkawie's videos, cuz that's how were gonna be riding soon!! LOL
> 
> ...


You guys can send us all your backs and laws ect.Heck where on 3 days in a row with rain, every thing is soaked.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

well looks like im going to PA..gotta buddy that transfered up there...like 2 weeks ago


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Go to T-Town. We have a High Tide after draining the Swamp! :snork:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its so dry here...even the sand in the desert is giving up and leaving...literly...the wind is hauling it off. If it does rain, any mud puddles are gone before you can get your quad loaded....lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

just park your quad in the dirt and when it rains, run and jump on it and throw a little wet dirt around... lol we're dry here too... South GA is the other impacted area of the country.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I think we've had over 35" of rain in 2 months, and its still raining. I just hope this doesnt continue this winter. 35"'s of rain equals ALOT of snow...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> I think we've had over 35" of rain in 2 months, and its still raining. I just hope this doesnt continue this winter. 35"'s of rain equals ALOT of snow...lol


 
Yeah...like 12 feet..wow


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought is was for every inch of rain equals a foot of snow... Give or take? Regardless, milk and bread will be like gold.. Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> I thought is was for every inch of rain equals a foot of snow... Give or take? Regardless, milk and bread will be like gold.. Lol


Yeah...it probably is...still, a lot of rain.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

35" of rain? I'd have to take my 400 to work everymorning, water wheelying down Hwy 82! haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Everything better in Texas l, just ask ANY Texan. Evan as
drought. Lol


----------

